

Show HN: A super simple static web server written in go - ffk
https://github.com/fkautz/serve

======
ffk
Hoping this is useful to others.

Motivation is simplicity. I wanted to be able to install easily via "go get
github.com/fkautz/serve", run by typing "serve" and visit
[http://localhost:8080](http://localhost:8080) to see the result.

Added a few other things such as logging and configuring the root dir as a
convenience.

